# nach kernel kompilieren Auflösung ändern

## TheJoker89

wie kann ich nachdem ich den kernel kompiliert habe (mit "genkernel --menuconfig all")

die auflösung verändern?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habs bereits versucht, hat aber nie geklappt.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

und eine andere sache ist da auch noch bei der ich probs habe:

Meine Realtek 8139 lässt sich, obwohl ich sie im kernel selbstbau aktiviert habe

nicht benutzen (ich hab sie als sternchen gemacht und nicht als Modul, jemand ne idee?)

----------

## Finswimmer

Mehr Infos, plz.

Welche Auflösung? Von der Konsole?

Von X?

Netzwerkkarte: Was sagt ifconfig?

Tobi

----------

## TheJoker89

von konsole bekomme ich von anfang an nur 640x480

anstatt von 1280x1024

ifconfig sagt nichts, da netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein 

```
dmesg | grep eth0
```

 bzw. 

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## manuels

Moin,

poste mal den dmesg oder /var/log/messages output...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## TheJoker89

also bei dem dmeg sagt er zu viel um es auf eine seite zu bekommen und da ich keine hohe auflösung bekomme kann ichs nicht abschreiben

ifconfig zeigt mmir nur den loopback an

und die /var/log/messages existiert bei mir nicht !!!

HIIIIILLLLFFEEEEEE!!!!!

----------

## Finswimmer

dmesg > datei

less datei

oder gleich dmesg|less

und:

emerge syslog-ng

dann das starten, und dann kannst du uns die ausgabe zeigen.

Tobi

----------

## Deever

Du solltest dir dringendst ein paar grundlegende Dinge zu Herzen nehmen:

1. In der Installationsdokumentation zu Gentoo steht vermutlich, daß man sich einen Logger installiern soll:

```
$ emerge syslog-ng
```

2. Deinstalliere/Verzichte auf distributionsspezifischen Sondermüll wie genkernel. Das Kompiliern des Kernels geht spätestens seit 2.6 problemlos vonstatten, vorausgesetzt, man ist bedacht genug, um bereits vor dem Zugriff auf Dateisysteme benötigte Dinge wie den IDE-Bus und das Rootdateisystem fest in den Kernel einzukompiliern.

3. Wenn 'ifconfig -a' keine Karte namens 'eth0' zeigt, hast du vermutlich das für die Netzwerkkarte benötigte Modul nicht kompiliert.

4. Weitere Hilfe findest du, indem du in der Shell das Kommando 'man' zusammen mit dem von dir benutzten Befehl ausführst oder auf der Seite http://www.google.de in das Textfeld auf halber Höhe entsprechendes Kommando zusammen mit der Fehlermeldung oder dem Problem eingibst. Englische Suchbegriffe erzielen in der Regel eine höhere Trefferquote.

4. Du plenkst, warum?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## TheJoker89

kann mir nicht erstmal jemand sagen wie ich die auflösung höher bekomme? fühl mich so eingeengt

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> kann mir nicht erstmal jemand sagen wie ich die auflösung höher bekomme? fühl mich so eingeengt

 

Also ich habe jetzt für dich ein wenig Handauflegen betrieben. Geht es jetzt? Also ich hatte das Gefühl, meine Energien hätten sich harmonisch mit deiner Auflösung vertragen   :Twisted Evil: 

Sorry, aber wenn du keine Infos lieferst, wie sollen wir dir dann helfen?!

Um die Auflösung zu verändern, musst du beim booten dem Kernel die enstprechende Option angeben. Je nach verwendetem Framebuffer (wenn du denn überhaupt einen fest einkompiliert hast) lautet der Befehl anders. Daher kann dir schon mal niemand eine Allgemeingültige Antwort geben.

Um selber die Lösung zu finden lies bitte für das allgemeine Verständnis von Frambuffern die Dokus, welche zu deinem Kernel mitgeliefert wurden.

Da wären für das allgemeine Verständnis von Frambuffern die Datei:

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/framebuffer.txt

Falls du einen der beiden Standard VESA Framebuffer verwendest (vesafb, vesafb-tng), solltest du folgendes lesen:

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

Und falls du einen spezifischen Framebuffer einsetzt kannst du spezifische Datei lesen:

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/ {aty128fb,cirrusfb,cyblafb,intel810,intelfb,internals,matroxfb,modedb,pvr2fb,pxafb,sa1100fb,sisfb,splash,sstfb,tgafb,tridentfb}.txt

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## kopfsalat

```

vga=ask

```

 als Kernelparameter sollte für den Anfang reichen. So ziemlich jeder Bootmanager erlaubt das Editieren der Kernelzeile vor dem Booten.

Für hohe Auflösungen in Terminals installiere X. Sollte sich eine unerklärliche GUI-Phobie einstellen, lohnt es sich vielleicht sich über Framebuffer Gedanken zu machen.

----------

## TheJoker89

ok ich versuchs mal über die livecd, da erkennt der ja netzwerk

p.s. wie kann ich die infos denn an euch bringen? hab keine ahnung wie ich transferen kann

und abschreiben werd ich das bestimmt nicht

----------

## kopfsalat

Copy&Paste geht auch auf der Konsole:

```

emerge screen

man screen

```

vorausgesetzt das Netzwerk läuft irgendwann, ein Webbrowser für die Konsole:

```

emerge links

man links

```

Alternativ: Knoppix - von da aus chroot in die Installation und bis die grafische Oberfläche installiert ist im Gentoo-Forum surfen, google um Rat fragen etc.

----------

## TheJoker89

jaaahuuuuu danke an alle, mein netz funktioniert schonmal (meine auflösung geht auch), dann kriegen wir alles andere auch hin oder?

also das nächste wäre für mich manuals lesen XÞ

----------

## TheJoker89

also ich hab screen jetzt mal ausprobiert, aber was für eine funktion hat es? programme öffnen kann ich doch auch so und wie soll das mit dem copy&paste denn bitte funktionieren?

----------

## psyqil

Du hast einen Schritt ausgelassen: *kopfsalat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> man screen
> ```
> ...

  :Razz: 

In Kürze: (Ctrl-a ESC), dann kannst Du mit dem Cursor auf dem Bildschirm rumheizen, mit (SPACE) markierst Du Anfang und Ende des gewünschten Bereiches und ein (Ctrl-a ]) fügt den Text dann da ein, wo Du ihn haben möchtest (ebenfalls in dieser screen-Session natürlich...), (Ctrl-a >) schreibt ihn in eine Datei.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen

----------

## TheJoker89

nene ich hab die man page gelesen aber geht net

----------

## psyqil

Das ist natürlich schade...

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber wenn du keine Infos lieferst, wie sollen wir dir dann helfen?!

 

----------

## TheJoker89

also ich habe weder curser noch sonst was, was soll das?

----------

## kopfsalat

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> also ich habe weder curser noch sonst was, was soll das?

 

In diesem Fall würde ich Dir empfehlen möglichst schnell eine grafische Oberfläche gemäß Handbuch zu installieren, ehe Du noch die Frustrationsschwelle erreichst.

----------

## oscarwild

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> also ich habe weder curser noch sonst was, was soll das?

 

Also ein curser würde Dir vermutlich ohnehin nicht weiterhelfen...  :Laughing: 

----------

## TheJoker89

hallo nochmal, wie ihr jetzt wohl langsam gemnerkt habt bin ich ein richiges sorgenkind

naja auf jeden fall geht mein sys nicht mehr wegen eines superblock fehlers, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich 

nachgucken kann wo die superblock backup blöcke sind?

hab sie mir beim partitionieren nicht angeguckt, weil ich nicht gedacht hätte dass ich die wiedergebrauchen würde

----------

## 76062563

 *Deever wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> man ist bedacht genug, um bereits vor dem Zugriff auf Dateisysteme benötigte Dinge wie den IDE-Bus und das Rootdateisystem fest in den Kernel einzukompiliern.
> 
> ...

 

----------

## TheJoker89

ja wie mache ich das denn bitte?????

----------

## oscarwild

Du hattest die Lösung bereits gefunden:

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> also das nächste wäre für mich manuals lesen XÞ

 

Für dieses eine mal bekommst Du den Link ins Handbuch vorgekaut:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Allerdings - und nimm mir das bitte nicht übel - solltest Du ggf. überlegen, ob nicht eine andere Distribution für den Anfang eher das richtige für Dich wäre - Ubuntu z.B. ist durchaus sehr brauchbar, und Du musst Dich im großen und ganzen kaum um die Konfiguration kümmern.

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Quote:*   

> man ist bedacht genug, um bereits vor dem Zugriff auf Dateisysteme benötigte Dinge wie den IDE-Bus und das Rootdateisystem fest in den Kernel einzukompiliern. 

 

ja denkst du ich bin so doof und mach das nich?????

hallooo????

mensch bei mir ist der superblock der partition im arsch und keine kernel einstellung

und ich will wissen ob man das teil wieder zum laufen bekommen kann

----------

## oscarwild

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> ja denkst du ich bin so doof und mach das nich?????

 

Nachdem Du offenbar so schlau bist, dass schon der Hinweis darauf, das Rootfilesystem einzukompilieren, eine Beleidigung für Dich darstellt, sollte es für Dich nicht weiter schwer sein, dem Problem alleine beizuklommen. Offenbar sind wir alle ohnehin nicht schlau genug, um aus Deinen umfangreichen Angaben, Logs, Systembeschreibungen etc. auch nur Ansatzweise eine Lösung erahnen zu können.

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> hallooo????

 

echo.

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> mensch bei mir ist der superblock der partition im arsch

 

Man sollte den Superblock niemals an anatomisch ungünstigen Stellen aufbewahren.

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> und ich will wissen ob man das teil wieder zum laufen bekommen kann

 

Selbstverständlich. Windows-CD einlegen und Installationsvorgang abwarten.

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Quote:*   

> Selbstverständlich. Windows-CD einlegen und Installationsvorgang abwarten.

 

und dann???

----------

## 76062563

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> und dann???

 

Immer auf weiter klicken.

----------

## Finswimmer

Und nicht den alleshelfenden Reboot vergessen  :Wink: 

----------

## TheJoker89

sach ma ich will aber kein windoof sondern gentoo!!!!

und ich möchte euch an dieser stelle bitten nicht immer zu versuchen mich auf eine andere distri abzuschieben

Ich WILL Gentoo und nichts anderes, danke

----------

## psyqil

Na, wenn Du sicher bist:

http://edseek.com/archives/2004/02/25/ext3-filesystem-bad-superblock-recovery/

----------

## oscarwild

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> und dann???

 

Oh Gott...

----------

## TheJoker89

vielen dank an psyqil und folgendes geht an oscarwild:

sag mal kann es sein dass du nur durch deine dummen kommentare

guru geworden bist???

P.S. wäre schön wenn es mehrere wie psyqil geben würde, die auch einem anfänger aus der patsche helfen

----------

## Deever

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   man ist bedacht genug, um bereits vor dem Zugriff auf Dateisysteme benötigte Dinge wie den IDE-Bus und das Rootdateisystem fest in den Kernel einzukompiliern.  ja denkst du ich bin so doof und mach das nich?????

 Du redest wirr. Wo schrieb ich "Du kannst [...] nicht in den Kernel einkompiliern."? Die Verwendung von genkernel legte dies nur sehr nahe.

 *Quote:*   

> mensch bei mir ist der superblock der partition im arsch und keine kernel einstellung

 Parse error.

 *Quote:*   

> und ich will wissen ob man das teil wieder zum laufen bekommen kann

 Dies ist abhängig davon, auf welche Person oder welche Gruppe von Personen sich "man" bezieht.

 *Quote:*   

> sag mal kann es sein dass du nur durch deine dummen kommentare guru geworden bist???

 Du hast Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Earthwings

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> sag mal kann es sein dass du nur durch deine dummen kommentare
> 
> guru geworden bist???

 

Sowas muss nicht sein. Bitte halt dich etwas zurück.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> P.S. wäre schön wenn es mehrere wie psyqil geben würde, die auch einem anfänger aus der patsche helfen

 

Ich kann dir versichern, dass die Leute in diesem Forum anderen Mitgliedern (ob Anfänger oder Profi) immer aus der Patsche helfen. Wenn man jedoch einem ertrinkenden einen aufgeblasenen Rettungsring hinwirft und er zersticht ihn, und wenn dann jemand anders ein Seil wirft und der ertrinkende schneidet es durch...

Ja dann hat die Evolution es wohl so gewollt, dass der Ertrinkende auch wirklich absäuft  :Mr. Green: 

In diesem Sinne

.oO(blubb, blubb)

----------

## Finswimmer

Also. Um dir das hier ganz klar zu sagen:

Wenn beim Starten der Kernel sagt, dass er den superblock nicht findet, könnte das mit Folgendem zusammenhängen:

Die Unterstützung für entweder:

Das Dateisystem

Mainboard

IDE Controller

Raid Controller

SCSI Controller

fehlen...

Also schau dir an, was du für ein System hast.

Versuche die Bestandteile in den Kernel einzubacken, oder nutze den genkernel.

Um das zu machen:

Starte die Livecd.

Chroot (Schau zu Not in Handbuch nach)

und dann kannst du den Kernel schön der Reihe nach durchgehen und alles machen...

Wenn DANN, aber erst DANN, es immer noch nicht geht, meldest du dich zurück, und sagst welche Unterstützung du im Kernel hast, wie die genaue Fehlermeldung ist (zu Not die 2 Sätze abschreiben) und welche Systemkomponenten du hast.

Das Ganze findest du allerdings auch im Handbuch, oder im Internet, da auch viele andere diesen Fehler gemacht haben.

Das ist jetzt eigentlich nur die Langfassung von einem vorigen Poster, der sagte, dass du alle relevanten Unterstützungen im Kernel haben musst.

Tobi

----------

## psyqil

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> vielen dank an psyqil
> 
> [...]
> 
> P.S. wäre schön wenn es mehrere wie psyqil geben würde, die auch einem anfänger aus der patsche helfen

 Moment mal! Ich wollte Dich auch veräppeln, ich glaube nämlich nicht, daß mein Link Dir helfen würde. Dieses Lob muß ich also von mir weisen. Auch wenn die Antworten, die Du bisher bekommen hast, nicht nett sind, solltest Du sie Dir trotzdem zu Herzen nehmen. Du kamst nämlich nicht mit dem Problem, daß keiner nett zu Dir ist, sondern daß Dein System nicht läuft.

----------

## oscarwild

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> sag mal kann es sein dass du nur durch deine dummen kommentare guru geworden bist???

 Würde es danach gehen, wäre Dein Status auch nach wenigen Posts sicher nicht mehr der eines "n00b"  :Laughing: 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst:

Gentoo ist nicht die Distribution die Du suchst.

Falls Dir jemand erzählt hat, Gentoo würde bis zu 27 mal mehr Leistung aus Deiner Hardware herausholen, dann ist das genau der Punkt, wegen dem man sich NICHT für Gentoo entscheidet; die Vorteile liegen ganz wo anders, allerdings ist dazu etwas mehr Erfahrung erforderlich, als die Festplatte zu partitionieren zu können - und auch dabei scheinst Du mit Deiner Superblock-Backup-Blöcke-Problematik leicht auf dem Holzweg zu sein!  :Laughing: 

Zur Forenbenutzung: dieses Forum hat noch jedem geholfen, der vernünftig um Hilfe gebeten hat, und bei dem nicht von vorn herein Hopfen und Malz verloren ist. Letzteren Eindruck erweckst Du (vermutlich nicht nur) bei mir, denn - mit verlaub - Du scheinst ja wirklich _gar_ keine Ahnung zu haben... das ist keine Schande, jeder hat mal so angefangen, aber: fahren lernt man mit dem Dreirad, nicht mit dem Porsche.

Solltest Du zukünftig entgegen meinen ausdrücklichen Rat weiter auf Gentoo als l33t-hyper-haxxor-OS mit bis zu 27 mal mehr Leistung bestehen und das Bedürfnis verspüren, das Forum nutzen zu wollen, dann erhebe das folgende zu Deinen persönlichen zehn Geboten:

1. lies das Handbuch.

2. schau im gentoo-wiki nach.

3. such im Forum, ob jemand ähnliche Probleme und eine Lösung dafür hat.

4. benutz Google.

5. wenn das alles nichts hilft, frag im Forum. Drück Dich dabei klar und deutlich aus, wo dasProblem liegt. Wir sind weder eine kommerzielle Supporthotline, die Dir das gegen Bares aus der Nase zieht, noch Hellseher.

6. wenn Du einzelne Begriffe nicht verstehst, schau mal auf Wikipedia.

7. wenn Du die Antworten nicht verstehst, beginne mit mit dem neuen Halbwissen nochmal bei Punkt 1.

8. wenn Dir jemand einen Tipp gibt - auch wenn er Dein Problem nicht löst - musst Du Dich vor Dankbarkeit nicht überschlagen, aber sich beschweren, dass ein durchaus brauchbarer Tipp Deine Intelligenz verletzt, ist nun wirklich nicht das Mittel der Wahl. Besonders nicht in Deinem Fall mit Deinem Kenntnisstand.

9. Achte auf Deine Ausdrucksweise und Dein Verhalten. Das hier ist nicht der Proletenbasar, sondern ein Linux-Forum.

10. lerne die Reaktionen der Forenteilnehmer zu deuten. Tags wie <ironie> <sarkasmus> etc. gibt es hier nicht; erkennst Du selbiges nicht, bescherst Du anderen einige Freude, ärgerst Dich aber selbst in Grund und Boden.

Und bevor Du jetzt _irgendwas_ an Deiner Festplatte rumschraubst, und noch mehr kaputt machst, geh nach den 10 Punkten vor, beschreib erst mal, wie Du zu der Annahme kommst, dass Dein Backup-Block-loser Superblock*gg* _defekt_ (merkst Du was?) sein sollte. Diese Annahme wird sich ggf. mit beinahe 100%iger Sicherheit im weiteren Verlauf als Irrtum erweisen.

----------

## TheJoker89

Das Dateisystem     gecheckt und ok

Mainboard               gecheckt und ok

IDE Controller         gecheckt und ok

Raid Controller        gecheckt und ok

SCSI Controller       kein SCSI vorhanden

und nu?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du auch überprüft, ob das alles im Kernel enthalten ist?

Poste mal bitte die genaue Fehlermeldung.

Tobi

----------

## TheJoker89

Hallo leute, habe grade diesen uralt thread wieder ausgegraben und dabei gemerkt, wie unfreundlich ich zu euch war,

(ja ich habs eingesehen, allerdings habe ich immernoch nicht gelernt ironie und sarksmus zu deuten   :Shocked:   bin wphl einfach zu dumm dazu   :Embarassed:  )

naja was solls, auf in die nächste runde mit meinem (sehr alten) test rechner...habe bisher schonmal alles zum laufen gebracht   :Very Happy: 

[TOPIC CLOSED]

----------

## oscarwild

hehe, sowas kommt vor  :Wink: 

Viel Glück jedenfalls weiter mit Deiner Installation!

----------

## TheJoker89

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> hehe, sowas kommt vor 
> 
> Viel Glück jedenfalls weiter mit Deiner Installation!

 

*g* der rechner wurde mittlerweile nicht weniger als 5 mal neuinstalliert und der fehler war

bei dem compilen des frame buffers (irgendwo in der sektion)

dumm muss man sein XDD  

->der fehler liegt immer beim benutzer (zumindest in 99%)

----------

